# northern noob ahoy



## FiftyNineNorth (May 14, 2009)

what can i say here then?

having had a mk1 MR2, mk1 MX5, Audi 90 20v Quattro, '85 Audi Coupé turbo technics, and owning my own salon for five years* i am looking for a mk1 titty to mumble around with. have ordered the Bentley and am reading all i can.

Good Day!

*last _fact_ may be incorrect


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome here abouts are you located :?: 
Dont for get first get your TT then join the TTOC www.ttoc.o.uk


----------



## FiftyNineNorth (May 14, 2009)

umm. hello!

location north north north Scotland.

linky doesn't do much http://www.ttoc.o.uk/

is it co or org or something else?

:-|


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

FiftyNineNorth said:


> umm. hello!
> 
> location north north north Scotland.
> 
> ...


Sorry should be www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum mate


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

